# Any Facebookers here on RFUK?????



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Just everyone I seem to talk to or know always has something to say about Facebook and to be honest there Crack is pretty boring lol
Example; *
*just got back from the pub and hungry!*


*Just dont intrest me at all, Reptile Talk is differnt lol

So if any one has Facebook and fancy's a Chat about Reptiles add me, mark doherty

Doherty!: victory:
*


----------



## LadySofia (Mar 16, 2008)

sure, rfuk has its own group.

if you click on community along the top of the forums, its in the drop down list


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

i have a link to my facebook on my website, add me if you want:2thumb:


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

im on facebook and im linda marie barrett add me if u want but let me know ur a rfuk member as i get alot of people requesting me from all over the world and i dont know them.strange but true


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah add me then sean taylor first one that apears in the search


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Look for RFUK on facebook, we are all on there!!!

And the UK sand boa club :whistling2:


----------



## Avatarman (Dec 5, 2009)

Anyone on the RFUK forum can add me Alastair Hutchison Im the one with the Assassin creed 2 picture :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

_i have just requested to join how do they know if r on here_


----------



## SWsarah (Aug 6, 2005)

Please join my group
3 chihuahuas stolen from my house
nation wide search
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=270802133097&ref=mfhttp://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=254908500912&ref=nf#/group.php?gid=270802133097&ref=mf


----------



## pink lady (Jul 2, 2008)

im on there juliann gillingwater add me if u want :lol2:


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Im on there.. Candace Breakenridge :flrt:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Bring down Face Book!! :lol2:


----------



## ninjastyle (May 29, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

UPDATE: Im sitting here now but may have a coffee in a min. Maybe a cig as well. Hmmm


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i'm on there, 

Niall Blade, add me if you want but say if your from the forum or not : victory:


----------



## ninjastyle (May 29, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> i'm on there,
> 
> Niall Blade, add me if you want but say if your from the forum or not : victory:


romford eh, i used to work there. is it still a dump?


----------



## chris1234 (Oct 4, 2008)

im on there chris rogers


----------



## james131 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello guys and girls

Im tired of my mates not talking about snakes!

If anyone would like to add me to talk all thinks snakey i would be very happy to accept

: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

james131 said:


> Im tired of my mates not talking about snakes!


lol.. i delete people for talking about reptiles.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Meko said:


> lol.. i delete people for talking about reptiles.


:lol2: I would..:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you would what madam 

add me or delete me for talking about reptiles....


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Delete people for talking about reptiles  And im not going to add you, you can add me if you wanted to  But im not talking reptiles :Na_Na_Na_Na: And i dont mean that in a way I know everyones going to take it.. :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i might add you.... 

if people talk to me about reptiles on msn there's a chance they'll get blocked.. Think i've 1 picture of a snake on my facebook and that's just because i liked the picture; and that's all there is reptile related on there.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Meko said:


> i might add you....
> 
> if people talk to me about reptiles on msn there's a chance they'll get blocked.. Think i've 1 picture of a snake on my facebook and that's just because i liked the picture; and that's all there is reptile related on there.


Only might?
Pictures ive got up are of my snakes and thats because I love my snakes


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Go on then you minx i've added you.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Meko said:


> Go on then you minx i've added you.


Hehe.. You sure? Its not come up


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

cbreakenridge said:


> Hehe.. You sure? Its not come up


Thats not the first time Meko's heard that.... :whistling2:



:lol2:


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Thats not the first time Meko's heard that.... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Haha.. Thats tickled me..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not the first time i've heard that either 

but yep i sent a request through.. i'll try again.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Meko said:


> not the first time i've heard that either
> 
> but yep i sent a request through.. i'll try again.


Lol.. Shall I just add you? Whats your full name? Its gotta be somewhat easier than my name. Unless youre Russian


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'm in no rush... 

Just search for Mek Dawson.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

N'awwwww :flrt:


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Meko said:


> i'm in no rush...
> 
> Just search for Mek Dawson.


Im not.. Only ive gotta start getting ready for this do that Im going to tonight :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

ninjastyle said:


> romford eh, i used to work there. is it still a dump?


 
yea pretty much lol, i live down in chadwell heath so just out of the main trouble zone, but romford has just got worse over the years


----------



## tony23 (Feb 9, 2008)

any one can add me too
Tony ??? Clarke | Facebook


----------

